# How do you react to incompetence?



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh.. and I react to incompetence with humor mostly. ; )


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

Usually like this - 










Then I try to remedy the situation as efficiently as possible (usually by doing it myself), subtly insult those responsible for said incompetence, and sometimes blog about it afterwards.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

I've had people working for me off and on for about 10 years. Before I chew anyone out I try to determine if the will is there to do whatever it is better. If there is none and they refuse to move into a position better suited to them, they get dismissed or "managed out".


----------

